# Using Kuala Lumpur Transport System is a Torture



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

*Kuala Lumpur Transport System is a Torture*

Malaysian government is so corrupt and incompetent to even bother about it...

http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/2011/02/25/how-integrated-will-mrt-be/


> *It is hoped that we have learned from the chaos of the current systems and the good examples of Vancouver, Singapore and London*
> 
> If the existing transit systems in Kuala Lumpur are anything to go by, there is cause *to doubt* that the planned Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) system will be a truly integrated one, as promised in the proposal Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak made last year.
> 
> ...


----------

